# General > Chat Room Events And Meetings >  Quiz Night 24th Feb

## golach

Well Quizzers after last Sunday the youngsters have been lining up till be Quizmaster / Mistress, an for some reason they think I run the Quiz room   ::  
But to keep up the momentum and the general good feeling that seems to be going on in the room between the Youngsters and us Oldies I have agreed to help them.
And on Sunday a lassagie called Bubbles wants to be Quizmistress, so can a few more of us be there at 20:30 Uk time till encourage her
Golach

----------


## htwood

If its the 24th, thats a Monday and I canna be there....  :Frown:  
I'm hoping you mean Sunday the 23rd....  :Wink:  
When's yer birthday, will send you a new calendar.

----------


## golach

Helen, 
Wheesht it wis a typo and yes it should read 23rd Feb
a chastised Golach

----------


## monkey

> When's yer birthday, will send you a new calendar.


You'll have to make sure it's adjusted for use in Scotland, as West Coast calendars are notoriously unreliable outside the Pacific time zone. The dates change at a different time.

 ::

----------


## Anonymous

I'll be there too, till make sure there is no "Fechtan"!!!!!!

----------

